# Help with Touchpad that goes inbetween white battery question mark and side to side flashing?



## exponent (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey all, I got a TouchPad from a friend who crashed it somehow and sold it to me. The home flashed side to side when charging, but after a day of charging, it showed the white battery with a question mark. I tried doing a bunch of button combos while plugged and unplugged in my computer, but the TP just goes inbetween the white battery question mark symbol and the home button flashing side to side. Here's a more detailed "log" I was typing while experimenting with button combos:
(I bolded "unplugged" and "plugged" so you can keep track if the TP is plugged in or not)
It was showing a white batttery with a question mark both while charging and while unplugged, so while it was *plugged in*, I held Power+VolumeUP+home, which turned off white battery question mark.
Tried turning on by power button, didn't work, *unplugged* and went to charge it via usb.
All of a sudden a hp circle came up and then the screen turned off with the home button flashing side to side. *Plugged it back in* (I tried to plug it in while the HP logo was up so I could do the USB thing, but I wasn't able to do it in time because I was going to charge is via USB at another outlet).
Managed to turn off by holding power+home.
Held power and white battery showed up again.
*Unplugged *and held Power+VolumeUP+home. It turned off the touchpad, but the white battery showed up again after a few seconds.
I held Power+VolumeUP+home, which turned off the white battery, then *quickly plugged it in* and pressed power+VolUP+home or power+home (can't remember), which brought back the side to side flashing.
Again, I managed to turn off by holding power+home, but the flashing came back after a few seconds.
I turn it off again by holding power+home, *quickly unplugged it*, then held power and home, which brought back the white battery.
And after that, I have basically been doing the things above in different orders, only to get the same results (although I have yet to help the HP logo again).

Can anyone help me? I thought about using jcsullins TPDebrick, but I'm worried that the TP might not really be bricked (because I can get the white battery and side to side flashing) and that the TPDebrick will brick it. Should I try it anyways?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If you have read through that entire thread and still think that the debrick process is not for you, then don't use it. I think that after reading it, you will see what you need to do.


----------



## exponent (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I always thought of a bricked device as one that would not turn on, although I never actually dealt with a bricked device before. Thanks for your input; I'll use the TPDebrick after charging my TP for a while (~8-12 hours, just to see if that works before using TPDebrick). I'll post if it works or not.



nevertells said:


> If you have read through that entire thread and still think that the debrick process is not for you, then don't use it. I think that after reading it, you will see what you need to do.


----------

